# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup



## allant (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the "not responding " for ages. Have tried all the so called solutions etc to no avail. Now it is getting worse. It even happened while in "safe mode" no message justt he disk light on solid and pc frozen. Had to turn the pc off to break the frozen state. It restarted and I took the aotomatic repair option. Came back with couldnt fix the problem.

Tried several times but no solution. Only option was to do a restore which took ages to do, but it eventually worked.

I believe the problem is in windows 7 as Windows Live will often come up with the "not responding" when starting the pc and nothing else is running. Using "resource monitor" it always is "explorer" that gets the message. I have removed all the other software eg Mcafee security, plus all other software and only run windows applications plus Yahoo Messenger. I did stop Yahoo throught the services screen and restarted but I still got the 
not responding" message.

I didnt have this message when the pc was purchased.

My last resort is to re install windows 7 and see if the message occurs again.

I am reluctant to do this as I am not a pc expert and not sure how to go about it etc. My main concern is what to do after re installing windows 7. Do i have to load my graphics and motherboard cd to get drivers or ???. I do have all the cd's etc.

If no one has a solution could someone give me a "To do list" to follow re starting from reinstalling windows 7 etc

Is it possible to re install windows 7 without having to reformat the drive etc ?? Is this the best way or does it have problems.

Is reformatting the drive the best way ??

My pc is as follows:

Intel I5 750 cpu
Gigabyte motherboard P55 ud4p
Gigabyyte Graphics 260oc Gtx 
western didgital 500GB 
4gb Corasir memory
windows 7 Home Premium

Thanks in advance, for what ever help comes my way.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

power supply

make
model
wattage

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

sounds like it may be also a memory problem, it would not hurt to test it, look in my signiture for the test


----------



## allant (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

Power supply details:

Antec Sonata 111 case 500W

500 watts earthwatts power supply

I have previously run the windows memory diagnostic tool and no errors were reported

Also disk dianostics showed no errors

All drivers appear to be upto date as per device manager and also checked with gigabyte


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

for that o/c card upgrade the psu

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## allant (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

The power supply is quite adequate for that graphics card.

Checked with supplier.

I think my best option is to re install windows 7 over my existing windows 7.

I think there is a compatability problem in windows software probaly from a windows update thats been downlaoded in the past.

What i need to know is how to re install windows 7 and the impacts / actions i have to take re other things such as graphics card etc and the order they need to be done in so i get a clean install.


----------



## allant (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

Hi guys, Finally my pc died with a fatal error. Couldnt get into the system at all.

F keys etc wouldnt work no mouse no keyboard and system wouldnt read reapir cd or windows 7 cd.

Took it to local Centrecom shop who built it from new from my specs etc.

Couldnt find any problems with memory, disk etc.

Did a full install reformatted disk and didnt add any other 3rd party software

Downloaded Malwarebytes and windows security.

So far no problems no "not responding" etc

Got great service from local Centrecom guys in Bundoora Melbourne.

And because they built the pc was no charge, now thats great service.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 Not Responding / Lockup*

glad you have it sorted

some places still give good service

they are few and far between these days


----------

